# problème de réseau adresse TCP/IP



## laurent delvaux (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

sous Mac OS9, je n'arrive pas à me connecter en réseau sur internet. 
Comment dois-je faire si  je vx changer les réglages dans Pomme / tableau de bord / TCP/IP. D'habitude, je change l'adresse IP, le masque sous-réseau et l'adresse routeur en cliquant dessus mais maintenant, je ne vois plus ces numéros. 
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider??


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

A priori, le bon réglage est "via DHCP", où c'est le routeur qui t'attribue l'adresse IP !


----------



## laurent delvaux (4 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal 77.

 Comment fait-on le réglage via DHPC? J'aimerais faire le réglage manuellement..


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

laurent delvaux a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Pascal 77.
> 
> Comment fait-on le réglage via DHPC? J'aimerais faire le réglage manuellement..



"Via DHCP", c'est une alternative à "Manuellement", justement. Sous OS 9, j'avais testé à l'époque, les résultats avec un réglage manuel étaient très aléatoires, même s'ils étaient les mêmes que ceus attribués par le serveur DHCP.

Si ton objectif est d'obtenir une IP non routable fixe, le mieux est d'agir au niveau du routeur en établissant des baux TCP IP permanents (c'est toujours le routeur qui fournit l'adresse IP, mais il lie une IP précise à l'adresse MAC du matériel connecté).


----------



## claude72 (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sous OS 9, j'avais testé à l'époque, les résultats avec un réglage manuel étaient très aléatoires...


Ah bon ??? !!! ça fait 4 ou 5 ans que je suis connecté sur mon modem-routeur avec un Mac sous OS 9 (d'abord un 7300, maintenant un G4) et une adresse fixe sans aucun problème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Ah bon ??? !!! ça fait 4 ou 5 ans que je suis connecté sur mon modem-routeur avec un Mac sous OS 9 (d'abord un 7300, maintenant un G4) et une adresse fixe sans aucun problème...



C'est bien ce que je disais "très aléatoire", mais pas au sens "un coup ça va un coup ça va pas", mais au sens "chez untel ça marche, et chez autretel, ça marche pas" !

J'ai connu quelques cas (endroits) où ça fonctionnait, et d'autres (dont chez moi) où on a jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner comme ça.

Je n'ai jamais trouvé d'explication au "pourquoi du comment", et si quelqu'un en a une, je veux bien l'entendre


----------



## laurent delvaux (5 Septembre 2008)

en tout cas, merci Pascal 77, c'était bien cela. J'ai retiré manuellement et mis DHPC. J'ai aussi remis version DHPC (via "édition" / configuration)...

Merci encore


----------



## claude72 (7 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais "très aléatoire", mais pas au sens "un coup ça va un coup ça va pas", mais au sens "chez untel ça marche, et chez autretel, ça marche pas" !
> 
> J'ai connu quelques cas (endroits) où ça fonctionnait, et d'autres (dont chez moi) où on a jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner comme ça.


Ah, OK pour cette précision...

Chez moi, ça a toujours fonctionné, quel que soit le Mac (de mémoire : 7300, G4, 6400, 5500 Quadra 750, 4400, 6100, iMac 350, G3 beige...) et sous différents OS Classic (7.55, 8.x et 9.x)...

... mais toujours sur le même modem-routeur-switch : un Bewan 6400 tagué "Wanadoo"... peut-être que c'est lié au modem ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est une possibilité. Quel qu'ait été le résultat de la manip lorsque je l'ai testée, le modem/routeur est l'élément de chaque config qui n'a jamais varié.


----------

